# New Member Michigan Resident



## NickvZab (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello I'm Nick Zab; new to FMB. I currently reside in Michigan and I am studying Nuclear Medicine. I'm using this form with intent to find any local breeders.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin! Unfortunately, my Michigan travels are probably done for the summer, but I am located in Central Wisconsin if you ever cross over. :3 Do you know what variety is your favorite?


----------



## NickvZab (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm not specific in the bread as long as it is not hairless. Do you have a website?


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Why are you looking for mice? Breeding, pets, scientific study, or feeders? That could assist with your search. Hello and welcoem to the site though, I'm sure you will greatly enjoy the site!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  from the other side of the pond


----------



## NickvZab (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello  
I want to buy a mouse from a breeder, someone that's experienced and trustworthy ... I do not buy from pet stores


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey there, ya might want to take a peek at this:

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8 ... e023bf3327


----------

